# vivarium sealant...



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

I don't suppose anyone would know how much sealant I would need to effectively seal a vivexcotic LX36...All around the inside and the cams? I don't want to buy more than I need.
Thanks in advance


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

if your only sealing round the joints.. i bought 1 big tube that goes in a sealant gun.. i done 2x vx 48, ax 22 ax 36 and cusom viv 4' x 6' x 22" if that helps,,, top of my head tube of aqua seal cost about £10 but i think you can source it a bit cheaper


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

roddy mac said:


> if your only sealing round the joints.. i bought 1 big tube that goes in a sealant gun.. i done 2x vx 48, ax 22 ax 36 and cusom viv 4' x 6' x 22" if that helps,,, top of my head tube of aqua seal cost about £10 but i think you can source it a bit cheaper


Well the problem is i need to do this viv now and I will need more for another viv in the near future so it has to be resealable or last a while after opening...either that or it has to be enough for just this job...and accordingly priced.
Thanks


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

GeckoD said:


> Well the problem is i need to do this viv now and I will need more for another viv in the near future so it has to be resealable or last a while after opening...either that or it has to be enough for just this job...and accordingly priced.
> Thanks


 
usual tip when you've done the viv, put a nail or screw in the hole on aqua sealant poss even put cling film over it should last a few months if not more m8


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

roddy mac said:


> usual tip when you've done the viv, put a nail or screw in the hole on aqua sealant poss even put cling film over it should last a few months if not more m8


Really? never tried...Ok ill order a big one it works out cheaper in the long run in that case...
Cheers Bru!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

costs about £3.50 for a 330ml tube on eBay but you'll need a 'gun' for it.

the end will just get a blob of sealant stuck so you can either cut a bit further down to reuse or stick something thin down to poke it out.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

You do get caps to put over the end of the nozzles. Stops the sealant hardening inside the nozzle too. But if that happens you can just get a new nozzle to screw on the tube, probably cheap as chips on eBay.


----------

